# July 4th menus?



## Inscrutable (Jul 3, 2020)

Jeff has the deep end covered in his post about tomorrow, so I‘m going to the shallow end  

So besides the weather - and hopefully nothing resulting from fireworks - what will be smoking at your house tomorrow?

I have a rack of St Louies out, butts on sale for 0.99 so may get one of those, (the other) Jeff’s cute spiral dogs for the grandkids, baked beans ... all of which may change if everyone just wants to go play on the boat and watch the fireworks on the river. The best laid plans ...

How about you?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2020)

I doing some smoked chicken quarters.  Go my extra special peach cobbler going now.





__





						Peach Cobbler
					

Picked up some juicy peaches at local farmers market this morning.  I been making this peach cobbler for long time.  It is really good.  1 1/4 lb firm-ripe peaches (5 to 6 Med) 1 TBL fresh Lemon Juice 1 2/3 cups sugar 1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, melted 1 cup all-purpose flour 1 TBL baking...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 3, 2020)

Disney style (cured) smoked chicken quarters, Mac salsa salad, raisin pie with homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2020)

Gecko10 said:


> Disney style (cured) smoked chicken quarters, Mac salsa salad, raisin pie with homemade vanilla ice cream.


What is this raisin pie of which you speak?


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 3, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> What is this raisin pie of which you speak?


Well, it's like cherry or apple pie, only it has a raisin filling instead. Eaten it all my life. The recipe came from my grandmother  many, many years ago.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 3, 2020)

Took a butt out to defrost, not sure what to have w it yet though


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 3, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> What is this raisin pie of which you speak?


Oh. BTW,  real lard is used to make the crust.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 3, 2020)

Ballpark weinies and chili and cheese with baked beans and apple pie with banana ice cream and a cold beer.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 3, 2020)

Monterey chicken and smoked bourbon pecan pies


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 3, 2020)

I do a breaded grilled pork steak . Kids wanted those for the 4th . Also be grilling some homemade kielbasa . Need to figure out some sides .


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 3, 2020)

Will be fishing in the morning so with any luck, maybe walleye in the evening. 

Does anyone have a " killer" potato salad recipe they would care to share. We haven't found anything that we are crazy about ?  Thanks. . .


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 3, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Will be fishing in the morning so with any luck, maybe walleye in the evening.
> 
> Does anyone have a " killer" potato salad recipe they would care to share. We haven't found anything that we are crazy about ?  Thanks. . .


Better have a Plan B   
Will ask wifey ... I’m not a fan of potato salad and can’t vouch for it, but she’s always asked to make it.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 3, 2020)

Stuffed Pork loins.  1 Cuban style stuffing (my first attempt) 1 with Balsamic mushroom and onion stuffing.  Plus some Jalapeno boats and some sort of cold salad.

Happy 4th and Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2020)

Gecko10
 That sounds good. Im working the forth so if ya'll will just send me a sample plate of everything that would be great!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 3, 2020)

Gecko10 said:


> Well, it's like cherry or apple pie, only it has a raisin filling instead. Eaten it all my life. The recipe came from my grandmother  many, many years ago.


Sounds like kind of like a minced meat pie


----------



## desertlites (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy Independence Day. Burgers here.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry Rider ..
 my wife just throws stuff together, doesn’t follow a recipe. My mother was the same way. They just KNOW how to do it. Will see if any way to codify it ... but I’m sure others may have one.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2020)

Ah, yes. Peach cobbler. Brian, you did it again. It just went on the menu. We're eating onion gravy smothered bone-in pork chops tonight. Probably burgers Saturday and a smoked meatloaf Sunday. Oooh, got some Nathan's Jumbo dogs in the freezer. Might push the burgers.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 3, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Will be fishing in the morning so with any luck, maybe walleye in the evening.
> 
> Does anyone have a " killer" potato salad recipe they would care to share. We haven't found anything that we are crazy about ?  Thanks. . .


Walleye fishing sounds great. My wife makes a phenomenal potato salad but the recipe I do not know. I know it’s red skinned potatoes, mayo, mustard, scallions, and black olive slices. If you like the sound of that let me know and I will try to get you a recipe. Good luck fishing


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2020)

Nothing special...just a rack of STLs, beans, cotc, and a salad.  
Dear wife has me on a diet,  so no dessert.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 3, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Dear wife has me on a diet,  so no dessert.


More ribs then!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 4, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Ah, yes. Peach cobbler. Brian, you did it again. It just went on the menu. We're eating onion gravy smothered bone-in pork chops tonight. Probably burgers Saturday and a smoked meatloaf Sunday. Oooh, got some Nathan's Jumbo dogs in the freezer. Might push the burgers.


I like it out of the fridge best.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Better have a Plan B



I better come up with one. Storms early morning. Went to intended lake, whitecaps  like crazy already by 6:30 and suppose to enhance throughout the day. There will be better days.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I better come up with one. Storms early morning. Went to intended lake, whitecaps  like crazy already by 6:30 and suppose to enhance throughout the day. There will be better days.


Too bad, but yes, always a better day coming.

My plans going the other way too. The majority wants to boat down and anchor up at a beach this afternoon ... so On return just late day drinks and short cook required.
Hmmm ... sounding like burgers, brats, dogs, ...?

But going to be 95+ and humidity ... on return For us old farts might be liquid dinner here in the AC, and let the kids/grandkids do their thing. Another better day coming here too


----------



## phatbac (Jul 4, 2020)

Grilled burgers, pasta salad, chips, grill bbq drumettes, baked beans, red white and blue cake...


Happy Independence Day!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

As expected, smoker gets the day off. Just got off the boat.
So Steak & shrimp kabobs and corn on cob at the kids On his Blackstone ... I’m bringing Parmesan-garlic potato wedges ... then back on the boat for the fireworks.
Maybe get the smoker fired up tomorrow for ribs and butt.
Hope y’all having a good 4th.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 4, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> As expected, smoker gets the day off. Just got off the boat.
> So Steak & shrimp kabobs and corn on cob at the kids On his Blackstone ... I’m bringing Parmesan-garlic potato wedges ... then back on the boat for the fireworks.
> Maybe get the smoker fired up tomorrow for ribs and butt.
> Hope y’all having a good 4th.




Sounds like a good and decent B plan.
Besides, who could resist some surf and turf?


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2020)

My plan " B " , beings the wife is gone turned out to be the last of my deer heart ( she doesn't like anyhow) and some fried onions and taters and a couple Premiers.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> My plan " B " , beings the wife is gone turned out to be the last of my deer heart ( she doesn't like anyhow) and some fried onions and taters and a couple Premiers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Love deer heart


----------



## kawboy (Jul 7, 2020)

A firefighter brought me some steak tips, does that count? I was doing their fireworks, so mainly just snack food throughout the day(weekend actually as I shot the night before north of there). I was snacking on ham I made from scratch to bring along, very good.


----------

